# New Banjo.



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

After some serious delays, my Banjo frame is finally done. I have yet to have the time to take any good pictures ('tis the season), so here are some quick shots from the builder. 

Built by Ahren Rogers, Banjo cycles. One of his production frames (box dog pelican) just got a pretty good review in Bicycle Quarterly.

He calls it a randonneur, though I doubt it will be going on any 600k brevets for a while. Mainly, it's designed to be a bike I can take out in any weather and enjoy whatever ride is available to me be it a commute to work or a couple hours in the hills of southern wisconsin. Hoping for a few simple overnights this summer. 

Color is a really heart-melting sky blue with a cream/off white panel on the seat tube. The cream does not photograph well, but it looks really nice. Powdercoat by Spectrum. Custom stem by Ahren Rogers as well. 










Designed around 700c 32mm tires+fenders, stud-mounted Mafac Racers, and a front rack, so low-ish trail geometry.










I've gotten most of the parts hung so far, just missing a bottom bracket so I can build the drivetrain. I'm not in a huge hurry to build it up right now because the streets in my neighborhood are pretty well covered in ice, and While I have studded tires, there's no way my first ride on this thing is gonna be on ice. 

Build process was pretty straight forward. Ahren is pretty young and doesn't possess the kind of scheduling ability that comes with experience, so it's about 4 months late. But, other than that, it's just what I'd hoped it would look like. Now I just have to wait a few more months to see if it rides like I'd hoped. It fits beautifully.

So wish me a quick, warm winter and I'll have a ride report soon.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Very very nice, love the painted to match stem.

Wish those brakes weren't rusty.... oh and I wish you a warm dry winter too!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Very very nice, love the painted to match stem.
> 
> Wish those brakes weren't rusty.... oh and I wish you a warm dry winter too!


Someday I'll find an NOS set of racers...

Thanks!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

$1.50, I'm going to look and see if i have new bolts and nuts for your brakes...I might


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Awesome! Good choice on going with centerpulls too.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I detail my bikes I inspect nuts, bolts & fasteners for tightness and rust. If there's rust, apply Naval Jelly or similar to the rust and leave it on for 10 min. Try not to get it on the paint. If you do wipe it off immediately. After ~ 10 min. wipe thoroughly. A Dremel helps a lot with this step. You can use either a buffer wheel or the wire brush. When all the rust & corrosion is removed apply clear, matte fingernail polish to prevent rust. I usually use 2 or three coats. This will keep rust away for most of a year. I do this to all my bikes twice per year. For recessed allen key nuts I put a Qtip in the Dremel or cordless drill chuck and polish them that way. One last hint...this goes MUCH FASTER & EASIER if you don’t go too long before cleanings. Think about not cleaning your house at all for 6 months. Wow! Now you’ve got a real big job. The more you clean it, the easier & faster it is.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is georgous....WOW....


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Just so y'all know, I kinda like the well-corroded hardware on the brakes. 

They started out as a really crappy pair of Racers- all the hallmarks of Mafac quality- mold lines, uneven casting, etc. I filed and polished the arms into amazing (if I do say so myself) shape- smooth, clean and shiny. What's supposed to be round is round. Someday, I'll get some better looking hardware, but the rust has been oiled, waxed and stopped as much as it needs to be for now. 

THanks for the naval Jelly tip!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Very very nice, love the painted to match stem.


Me, too. Pierced, no less!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

FYI, there are quite a few Mafac Racer brakes for sale on eBay right now.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> FYI, there are quite a few Mafac Racer brakes for sale on eBay right now.


I'm waiting for the big bike swap in Madison before I buy new ones- there's always a chance of finding something really nice...


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow! Paint job looks awesome. BQ gave that bike a pretty good review. I just received one of the last Kogswell P/R framsets from Paul's and I've got a stack of shiny silver parts from VO ready to assemble. See you on the road to P-B-P?!?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

MerckxMad said:


> Wow! Paint job looks awesome. BQ gave that bike a pretty good review. I just received one of the last Kogswell P/R framsets from Paul's and I've got a stack of shiny silver parts from VO ready to assemble. See you on the road to P-B-P?!?


This one's actually a fillet-brazed custom. But I've seen his box dog frames in the shop and they aren't kidding about his ability to make almost invisible tig welds. 

Love to see what you do with the kogswell- that's an awesome frame. I imagine I'll be ready for the PBP in about 15 years.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Can't wait to see it built up! Love the color.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

MerckxMad said:


> Wow! Paint job looks awesome. BQ gave that bike a pretty good review. I just received one of the last Kogswell P/R framsets from Paul's and I've got a stack of shiny silver parts from VO ready to assemble. See you on the road to P-B-P?!?


I think you'll like the P/R. I unequivocally recommend the Grand Bois Hetre tires for it.


----------

